

NYPD's Twitter photo contest backfires with images of aggressive police force - solray
http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/22/5641266/nypd-twitter-photo-contest-backfires

======
sp332
Wow, even CNN Breaking News ‏@cnnbrk: _NYPD, of all people, should know better
than to leave a loaded hashtag out here_

------
fit2rule
I think the fact that they even started this campaign without thinking that it
could turn negative for them implies a great lack of empathy on the part of
the NYPD management team.

I know cops get the empathy drilled out of them (lest they be reduced as
effective enforcers of law) but I think at this point, if you're involved in
this organization, you should be asking yourself just exactly what you can do
to improve the people you serve. This is definitely not it.

